# Buttons, Buttons, Buttons



## Charley (Dec 16, 2013)

I have so many old buttons and just love them all. But I have way more than I will ever use. So spent a little time this morning sorting through my mostly metal buttons. I had an unused metal spice rack with glass bottles and washed it all up to use for buttons. Mostly holds my metal buttons and matching buttons. I tend to use thread to keep the matching buttons together. I also have three containers of old and a few new cards with matching buttons on them.

I realized that most of my buttons are singles but all are beautiful. So many that look nice together. I have the spice rack full of 12 small bottles of buttons, four small jelly jars of tiny buttons for doll clothes, three old jars of misc buttons, a medium sized tin of old buttons, and two wooden canisters converted over for storing buttons on old cards. The first one's I was given were my grandmother's old buttons, and have just added to it over the years. My favorites are buttons with horses on them and Navy buttons off of uniforms.

Thinking of maybe putting some up for sale eventually. I know I will never use them all.

What are your favorite uses for your old buttons? I have used some on pillows and some on doll clothes.


----------



## madmax (Dec 16, 2013)

I have so many buttons I perhaps could match your collection. I also have organized threading them together and using those very very small ziplock bags. I cannot stop myself from cutting off all the buttons to keep from old shirts, I will never be able to use them all. I did begin to crochet bracelets with buttons for children, but hardly made a dent. I am very fond of 'real' pearl shell buttons if I can find them. Also any vintage buttons in wood.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 16, 2013)

Just a tip from a serious button collector--don't store your buttons in zip lock bags unless they are very new plastic ones. Nor in tins with the lids on. Any celluloid buttons will rapidly deteriorate and take all its mates with it into oblivion if it is closed up. Glass jars with the lids off will work, or drawers.

Here is a link with some storing and cleaning tips. http://www.buttonsintime.com/howto2.htm

There is a good demand for buttons for crafting now. I think they sell better by the color grouping, or by the pound.

If anyone has a special, old button she feels is interesting or valuable, you can send me a picture and I'll try to tell you more about it.

Here is a link to the National Button Society. http://www.nationalbuttonsociety.org/Home.html

And here is a link to our Oklahoma Button Soceity. www.oklahomabuttonclub.org

Gee, did you guess I love buttons???


----------



## madmax (Dec 16, 2013)

Is it safe to store buttons in plastic food containers, the ones with the snap on lids sliced sandwich meat come in? I have some in plastic prescription containers?? I have a lot in glass jars, those that are singles. I think I only have the plastic ones in the bags, but I guess I better check on them. Thanks.

There used to be stores that had big button bins for only 10 cents a card to get rid of them. I would find pretty ones in good colors to use on my little girls dresses. I used to sew a lot, especially for special occasions like Easter and Christmas and liked unique ones there. My eldest daughter wanted a short dress for a small wedding ceremony and I made her a silk dress with a lace bodice insert, but could not use any of my button collection because I finally decided on same fabric covered buttons in the back!

I will check out your links. Checked them out, thank you, I am enlightened, I have been so uninformed about proper care. At least I never tried cleaning any of the old ones, so neglect on my part turned out to be a good thing I guess on those.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 17, 2013)

I am envious that you sew REAL garments, madmax. I can only do pajamas or play clothes or crafty things.

There are some lovely new buttons! I bought some carved horn and some with inlay from Hancock's online. And those plastic ones from Dena's Closet brand are adorable. The history of JHB is very interesting. O my, I could go on for hours about buttons!

I'm planning an article about spiders for our next state newsletter and bought two original spider images from a seller on Etsy. I'm going to print them on transfer and make cloth-covered buttons with them, then use the buttons in the article. The spider and web are old symbols of friendship and good luck.

If you open a container of buttons and smell "dill pickle", that is bad news for the buttons.


----------



## Charley (Jan 2, 2014)

I found this blog and thought of Marsha when I saw it. Thought I would share.

Button Bracelet Tutorial

Lois


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 7, 2014)

Charley said:


> I found this blog and thought of Marsha when I saw it. Thought I would share.
> 
> Button Bracelet Tutorial
> 
> Lois


Just saw this. It looks easy to do, too.


----------



## Charley (Mar 29, 2014)

Have a quick question. I buy buttons to use on crocheted hats and purses and pillows. I seem to buy them in lots where someone has a bunch of buttons. I use some right away and some just get added to my stash. I have always taken them off the cards and stringed them on thread so the matching buttons are together. They take up less space this way. I don't resell them. Should I start to keep them on the cards or does it not make any difference? Just wondering.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 29, 2014)

Charley said:


> Have a quick question. I buy buttons to use on crocheted hats and purses and pillows. I seem to buy them in lots where someone has a bunch of buttons. I use some right away and some just get added to my stash. I have always taken them off the cards and stringed them on thread so the matching buttons are together. They take up less space this way. I don't resell them. Should I start to keep them on the cards or does it not make any difference? Just wondering.


I think it depends on the card. If it has interesting graphics, or country of origin (other than China) you might leave them on. They do take up more room that way, though. If you never plan to resell them, I wouldn't worry about it, just do what is convenient for you.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 14, 2014)

I am off to the National Button show this week. It is in Springfield, MO. Since I am editor of our state society, I'm looking forward to the editors' meeting. I'll be keeping a journal, for a future article, and getting some photos. Judging is finished for the competitions; I'm anxious to see how my entries fared. At the Saturday breakfast, we will receive our 2014 Favor button, which is always kept a secret until the breakfast.

Looking forward to meeting in person some of the collectors I've met via internet from Australia, UK, and France.

This is my first National show, though I have been to state shows before. I'm rooming with a collector from Utah; always fun to meet new folks!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm home and still sorting out my impressions of my first National show. I thought this forum might enjoy a couple of photos I took. The first is the showroom, with the vendors. You can't see them all; the hall was stuffed with folks selling buttons. There was a man from Italy with Italian couture buttons, and a man from France with a wonderful selection, and the rest were United States vendors. There were hundreds of thousands of buttons. The prices shocked me.

Then a view of the cards of buttons entered in competition. The easels are filled on both sides, so you get the idea of how hard the judges and support staff had to work!

I did not do well this year with my entries, so that is a disappointment for me.

Springfield, MO is a lovely city. My husband chauffeured me to the show and took the opportunity to go fly fishing.

Leaving my yard and animals in summer is hard. Catching up today with animal care and watering. My neighbor checked on the chickens and horses, but my Dapper Dan is a total brat today. Don't know if he's mad I left, it's his ornery way of being glad to see me, or pure brattiness from not being worked with for several days.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 8, 2014)

My sister makes jewelry. She's been working with something new, using plumbing washers. She made me a pendant using a riveted shank button, like are on overalls or denim jackets. The button belonged to my little brother, who died of leukemia in 1960. I love the way the copper washer looks like a gear around the tractor. It is a no-harm way to display buttons. But she puts birthstones and other pretties in the middle of the washers also. I will wear it with a ball chain.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Dec 8, 2014)

That's pretty darn cool! What a nice keepsake!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 8, 2014)

jacks'thunder said:


> That's pretty darn cool! What a nice keepsake!


Anything with a tractor on it is bound to be cool!


----------



## chandab (Dec 8, 2014)

Very cool.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Dec 8, 2014)

That's brilliant , your sister is very talented


----------



## jacks'thunder (Dec 12, 2014)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Anything with a tractor on it is bound to be cool!


Hehehehehehe! Ya got me on that one!!!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 1, 2015)

Haven't made a doll in a long time, but I got the urge lately. She is stuffed with natural lamb's wool and has 78 vintage vegetable ivory buttons for arms and legs. The cornucopia holds boxwood and wax myrtle from my garden, and some dried sweet annie--very fragrant!


----------



## Charley (Jan 2, 2015)

Oh, how sweet! *Love her!* Especially the wings and the crocheted part of her dress. She is simply wonderful!​


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jan 18, 2015)

Hmph! I always wonder where my buttons go


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 18, 2015)

goldilocks said:


> Hmph! I always wonder where my buttons go


The best stash of buttons I ever found was in England. A biscuit tin full for 1 pound. Yes, those beautiful buttons came to America. Do you ever see bog oak buttons in your locale? I have a lovely vest button with a shamrock in it--if only they could talk and tell of their travels!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 19, 2015)

We are going to try out our new RV for the first time this weekend, traveling to the TX state button show. I plan to be there early the first day so I can help with the judging procedure. I will help clerk, be a gopher, do whatever the lowly helpers do who wait upon the Judges.

I'm on the hunt for some special small white glass buttons for a competition card, and also more unusual buttons with spider webs. Wish me luck!

Anyone in the Frisco area, check out the Embassy Suites Hotel showroom for some fabulous miniature art.


----------



## Charley (Mar 22, 2015)

Have a great time! Hope you find the perfect buttons.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 19, 2015)

I've been making corn cob buttons. I wanted one for a primitive project, and experimented. Now I've actually sold some! What fun!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 15, 2015)

I went to an auction on Saturday. Managed to snag one gallon jar of old buttons. What a trove! I have had a great time sorting and cleaning them. There were other button lovers there, which equals competition!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 9, 2015)

The National button show is coming up. It is in NH this year, so I will not be going--too far. But I have my cards for competition completed and ready to mail. Also wanted a few things to offer for their Ways & Means table. Woke up at 1:47 am yesterday and couldn't go back to sleep. What quiet thing to do?? I decided to make some greeting cards to send to National. A friend gave me a portfolio of some gorgeous Morris papers from England so I used a few of those. Yes, the spider is a button. It is prong-set glass from the Czech Republic. The pretty lady is from an old 1920 magazine; I scanned it to copy. She is perfect to model button hats. I will also send one of my bread dough buttons and a corn cob button.

Still working on the feather tree, and have started a new silk tie/burlap tree skirt.


----------

